# Surf & Mountain (Deerburgers & Shrimp)



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2016)

*Surf & Mountain *(Deerburgers & Shrimp)

*Surf = Shrimp
Mountain = Deerburger from Pocono Mountain Deer*

Pocono Mountains are about an hour North of Macungie, and I hunted & fished there all my life, in some of the Millions of PA State Game Lands and State Forest. It’s all open to the public.
Now Bear Jr still goes there Fishing, and Deer & Bear hunting. The Venison in these Deerburgers is from a Pike County Deer in the Poconos.


I just can’t get enough of this Deerburger.

So lets make some more & add some Shrimp this time.

Everything is in the Captions above each picture.

Enjoy,

Bear



Threw some Deerburger Patties on the Weber “Q”:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0253.jpg.html




Getting close:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0254.jpg.html




Gotta have Cheese on mine!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0256.jpg.html




Time to bring them in:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0257.jpg.html




Mrs Bear’s sauce & a mess of Fried Onions on top:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0258.jpg.html




Bear’s Supper. I tried to cut one open with a fork, to show you guys. Guess I should have used a knife.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0259.jpg.html

*Night Number Two:*


Next Night——A Leftover with Shrimp!!! MMMMMmmmmm…….
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0261.jpg.html



*Third Night with leftover Burger:*


Fry up some of my Bacon Ends:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0262.jpg.html




Just about Ready:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0263.jpg.html




Bacon Topped Deerburger with Cheese:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0264.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice looking burgers and shrimp, love bacon cheese burgers, I could go for one right now  








Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 24, 2016)

Tasty looking burgers.    I would take 2.


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2016)

Making me hungry now I do miss my Venison Thanks for sharing 

Richie


----------



## idahopz (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like a perfect burger to me!  Love the onion topping!


----------



## gary s (Jun 24, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Looks like a perfect burger to me!  Love the onion topping!


The Bear does love his Onions  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice looking burgers and shrimp, love bacon cheese burgers, I could go for one right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points too.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Tasty looking burgers. I would take 2.


Thank You Adam!

Yup---2 is my limit these days too.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2016)

Bacon cheese burgers & shrimp!!

How can you go wrong with that combo!

Good stuff Bear!







   Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2016)

tropics said:


> Making me hungry now I do miss my Venison Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


IdahoPZ said:


> Looks like a perfect burger to me!  Love the onion topping!


Thank You Idaho!!

You'd like this Deerburger---It's only 50% Venison.  

25% Pork, and 25% Beef too.  Great Mix!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2016)

gary s said:


> The Bear does love his Onions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Love me some Fried Onions!!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Bacon cheese burgers & shrimp!!
> 
> How can you go wrong with that combo!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## pitbulmom (Jun 25, 2016)

OH! VENISON! Been years since I tasted Venison! (Nobody around here that hunts
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're torturing me!

Points anyway!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> OH! VENISON! Been years since I tasted Venison! (Nobody around here that hunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Rachelle!!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice looking burgers and shrimp, love bacon cheese burgers, I could go for one right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta be quicker---They're All Gone!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 27, 2016)

Yup you did it again I remember telling you I was going to be in PA this weekend and you tell me about these after I get back home MAN!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup you did it again I remember telling you I was going to be in PA this weekend and you tell me about these after I get back home MAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey when I first saw your "Surf and Mountain"    I thought you were gunna finish it with  "Mountain Oysters"

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey when I first saw your "Surf and Mountain"    I thought you were gunna finish it with  "Mountain Oysters"
> 
> Gary


LOL----Nope, Never had them, and wouldn't eat them.

We leave them with the Gut Pile with the rest of the stuff.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 2, 2016)

Great looking meal John.  Man, venison burgers, onions and cheese, AND shrimp.  A feast fit for a king.







Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking meal John.  Man, venison burgers, onions and cheese, AND shrimp.  A feast fit for a king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

It really was great stuff!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

A series of great meals! You are lucky to have a son who hunts. I am way to lazy to hunt but I do get donations from friends who hunt. I love that game meat!

Points for great qview and meals.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2016)

Disco said:


> A series of great meals! You are lucky to have a son who hunts. I am way to lazy to hunt but I do get donations from friends who hunt. I love that game meat!
> 
> Points for great qview and meals.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

Bear Jr took over the Deer Harvesting 100% at about 18 years old (26 years ago).

He does a Fine Job!

And Thank You for the Points!

Bear


----------

